# PSG, pronto il colpo Koulibaly



## Tifo'o (8 Agosto 2021)

Non finisce il mercato del PSG che ora è pronto a rinforzare ancora di più la a difesa. Secondo Foot Mercato, i parigini hanno iniziato i primi passi per raggiungere un accordo col Napoli per Koulibaly. Il senegalese ha il contratto in scadenza nel 2023 col Napoli ma non sembra intenzionato a rinnovare.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Agosto 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non finisce il mercato del PSG che ora è pronto a rinforzare ancora di più la a difesa. Secondo Foot Mercato, i parigini hanno iniziato i primi passi per raggiungere un accordo col Napoli per Koulibaly. Il senegalese ha il contratto in scadenza nel 2023 col Napoli ma non sembra intenzionato a rinnovare.


Il calcio si è spaccato tra ricchi , ricchissimi, poveri e ragionieri ora che è temporaneamente caduto il velo del fpf.
I primi tre sono sempre esistiti, gli ultimi sono i vili della situazione che si nascondevano dietro il fpf e che pretendevano di gestire un club come se fosse l'edicola sotto casa magari pure facendo i ricchi solo pappandosi la fetta più grande della torta usando una posizione di egemonia sostanzialmente mafiosa(vedi spartizione dei proventi dei diritti televisivi).

Non sarà mai uno strumento come il fpf a riequilibrare il gioco e rendere lo sport ancora definibile come tale, bisogna lavorare su monte ingaggi e paletti nella costruzione della rosa.
Lo capiranno i nostri eroi?
Ai posteri l'ardua sentenza....


----------



## Swaitak (8 Agosto 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non finisce il mercato del PSG che ora è pronto a rinforzare ancora di più la a difesa. Secondo Foot Mercato, i parigini hanno iniziato i primi passi per raggiungere un accordo col Napoli per Koulibaly. Il senegalese ha il contratto in scadenza nel 2023 col Napoli ma non sembra intenzionato a rinnovare.


praticamente solo a noi sti schifosi non hanno dato soldi


----------



## Giangy (8 Agosto 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non finisce il mercato del PSG che ora è pronto a rinforzare ancora di più la a difesa. Secondo Foot Mercato, i parigini hanno iniziato i primi passi per raggiungere un accordo col Napoli per Koulibaly. Il senegalese ha il contratto in scadenza nel 2023 col Napoli ma non sembra intenzionato a rinnovare.


Poi ci si chiede come può competere una squadra italiana con certe squadre, come PSG o di Premier. Io dico quasi impossibile


----------



## Mika (8 Agosto 2021)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> praticamente solo a noi sti schifosi non hanno dato soldi


Perché qualcuno ha deciso da due anni di portarlo via a zero. Tra l'altro rifiutando l'offerta fatta al Milan (accettata dai rossoneri di 20M+Areola) del PSG, in quanto davano meno soldi a Raiola come commissione e al giocatore come stipendio (8M+Bonus) per andare al PSG a zero ma con più soldi per il pizzettaro.


----------



## danjr (8 Agosto 2021)

Sempre più fiero di tifare Milan, questo Milan


----------



## Prealpi (8 Agosto 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non finisce il mercato del PSG che ora è pronto a rinforzare ancora di più la a difesa. Secondo Foot Mercato, i parigini hanno iniziato i primi passi per raggiungere un accordo col Napoli per Koulibaly. Il senegalese ha il contratto in scadenza nel 2023 col Napoli ma non sembra intenzionato a rinnovare.


Passa la voglia di seguire il calcio


----------



## iceman. (8 Agosto 2021)

Spero esplodano, fanno stra schifo.


----------



## Andris (8 Agosto 2021)

non glielo daranno, è troppo importante e lui vuole restare
Dela ha resistito pure a 80 milioni a suo tempo


----------



## Andris (8 Agosto 2021)

il Napoli è l'unica big con il bilancio in attivo da anni, non ha bisogno né di vendere né di svendere


----------



## mil77 (8 Agosto 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> il Napoli è l'unica big con il bilancio in attivo da anni, non ha bisogno né di vendere né di svendere


Bilancio in attivo anni fa. Aurelio ha già dichiarato che deve ridurre i costi e rientrare dalle perdite. Dal napoli con buone probabilità andranno via Koulibaly e Ruiz


----------



## mil77 (8 Agosto 2021)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> praticamente solo a noi sti schifosi non hanno dato soldi


In realtà tranne Hakimi ad oggi hanno preso tutti giocatori a parametro 0


----------



## Prealpi (8 Agosto 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> In realtà tranne Hakimi ad oggi hanno preso tutti giocatori a parametro 0


Hanno un monte ingaggi di 575 milioni, penso che non c'è nemmeno bisogno di scrivere altro, dov'è l'uefa, dov'è Ceferin


----------



## Buciadignho (8 Agosto 2021)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Hanno un monte ingaggi di 575 milioni, penso che non c'è nemmeno bisogno di scrivere altro, dov'è l'uefa, dov'è Ceferin


Aspettiamo pero' , vediamo se finiscono la sessione senza cessioni. Sono obbligati a cedere, comunque non penso che il monte ingaggi scenderà oltre i 500 milioni, questo é vergognoso.

La soluzione potrebbe essere un salary cup, ma attenzione a cosa si desidera: uno stile la Liga ed é definitivamente la nostra fine visto che si basa su una percentuale fissa dei ricavi. Se invece s tratta di un numero fisso per chiunque, tipo 300M per squadra allora sarebbe un'ottima idea per rilanciare la competitività e fermare gli emiri.


----------



## Prealpi (8 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Aspettiamo pero' , vediamo se finiscono la sessione senza cessioni. Sono obbligati a cedere, comunque non penso che il monte ingaggi scenderà oltre i 500 milioni, questo é vergognoso.
> 
> La soluzione potrebbe essere un salary cup, ma attenzione a cosa si desidera: uno stile la Liga ed é definitivamente la nostra fine visto che si basa su una percentuale fissa dei ricavi. Se invece s tratta di un numero fisso per chiunque, tipo 300M per squadra allora sarebbe un'ottima idea per rilanciare la competitività e fermare gli emiri.


Il problema principale è tu Uefa come fai a giustificare un monte ingaggi simile, siamo veramente fuori da ogni contesto


----------



## Andris (8 Agosto 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Bilancio in attivo anni fa. Aurelio ha già dichiarato che deve ridurre i costi e rientrare dalle perdite. Dal napoli con buone probabilità andranno via Koulibaly e Ruiz


ma va 18 milioni di euro, solo gli incassi del San Paolo praticamente per il covid
la gestione finanziaria del club rimane un esempio


----------



## Ragnet_7 (8 Agosto 2021)

ragazzi stanno portando i pezzi più pregiati via dal campionato italiano. Sta naufragando tutto. Pensate sia positivo per noi? L'offerta per i diritti TV farà ridere. 

Il covid ha fatto dei danni incommentabili


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Agosto 2021)

bella figura la uefa, e quelli che la esaltavano a paladina della giustizia contro la superlega ahahahhahahahah


----------



## folletto (8 Agosto 2021)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> ragazzi stanno portando i pezzi più pregiati via dal campionato italiano. Sta naufragando tutto. Pensate sia positivo per noi? L'offerta per i diritti TV farà ridere.
> 
> Il covid ha fatto dei danni incommentabili


Ne ha fatti più la UEFA in combutta con gli emiri. Schifo totale, tutte le squadre dovrebbero rifiutarsi di scendere in campo contro questi qua


----------



## Buciadignho (8 Agosto 2021)

folletto ha scritto:


> Ne ha fatti più la UEFA in combutta con gli emiri. Schifo totale, tutte le squadre dovrebbero rifiutarsi di scendere in campo contro questi qua


Non guardare di chi é la colpa, alla fine della fiera il campionato Italiano 2021/2022 comincerà senza: Lukaku, Donnarumma, De Paul, Hakimi, Romero, Conte e chissà chi ancora se ne andrà ora che siamo nel vivo del mercato.

Fa schifo, Uefa o PSG non importa, alla fine il campionato Italiano rischia di giocarsela con quello Portoghese. Alla lunga ne risentiremo...


----------



## kipstar (8 Agosto 2021)

le figurine.....


----------



## mandraghe (8 Agosto 2021)

Non capisco perché si deve recriminare se un club spende dei soldi.

E' sempre stato così: i club calcistici che hanno la pecunia la investono in calciatori. Tralasciando l'Inter di Moratti, la Juve di Agnelli o il Milan di Berlusconi, per restare in tempi recenti, il Real in pochi anni solo con Ronaldo, Kakà, Bale e Modric ha speso circa 320 mln. E stiamo parlando di quasi 10 anni fa.


Quindi a me le spese del Psg non mi scandalizzano affatto. Sono robe già viste. Ma evidentemente anni di lodi giornalistiche al fpf hanno destabilizzato la mente dei tifosi che stanno lì con la calcolatrice a fare calcoli inutili. Chi può e vuole è giusto che spenda. Tutto il resto sono chiacchiere.


Semmai rimango perplesso da Grealish che vale quanto Lukaku o dalla cifra spesa per Maguire. Ma la premier sappiamo che è un mondo a parte.


Detto questo tiferò contro il PSG. 

Li odio così tanto che in un ipotetico scontro con i gobbi farei davvero fatica a tifare per i francesi. Non solo per Dollarumma ma anche perché stanno costruendo una squadra senza senso. Benino in difesa, benissimo in attacco, malissimo a centrocampo. Cioè prendono Messi e vanno in giro con Verratti e Herrera? O un buon mestierante come Wijnaldium? Il Real di Zidane aveva Ronaldo, ma a centrocampo c'erano Modric, Kroos e Casemiro, il Barça di Guardiola aveva Xavi e Iniesta, Mascherano e Touré, i galacticos avevano Makelelé e Helguera, i Milan di Sacchi e Ancelotti li conosciamo.

E questi qua pensano di vincere in Europa con Verratti. Ho seri dubbi. Fossi in loro sarei andato dal Real e mi sarei preso Kroos, altroché. Inoltre voglio vedere Sergio Ramos difendere alto in campo aperto senza la protezione di Kroos e Casemiro...

Se poi aggiungiamo che a capo di tutta la banda c'è un perdente cronico come Pochettino ecco che, nonostante le vagonate di petrodollari spesi, resto scettico sui francesi.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Agosto 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Non capisco perché si deve recriminare se un club spende dei soldi.
> 
> E' sempre stato così: i club calcistici che hanno la pecunia la investono in calciatori. Tralasciando l'Inter di Moratti, la Juve di Agnelli o il Milan di Berlusconi, per restare in tempi recenti, il Real in pochi anni solo con Ronaldo, Kakà, Bale e Modric ha speso circa 320 mln. E stiamo parlando di quasi 10 anni fa.
> 
> ...


I commercialisti avevano trovato il loro mondo perfetto.
Tutti questi soldi hanno fatto crollare le loro certezze.

Io non ce l'ho col psg perchè spende ma con chi per anni ha fatto credere che servisse e bastasse la gestione perfetta, magari dopo aver stuprato le piccole di turno.
Una posizione di egemonia insomma imposta.


----------



## mandraghe (8 Agosto 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> I commercialisti avevano trovato il loro mondo perfetto.
> Tutti questi soldi hanno fatto crollare le loro certezze.
> 
> Io non ce l'ho col psg perchè spende ma con chi per anni ha fatto credere che servisse e bastasse la gestione perfetta, magari dopo aver stuprato le piccole di turno.
> Una posizione di egemonia insomma imposta.




Prima del maledetto fpf finanziario nessuno si interessava dei bilanci. Oggi incredibilmente quando si compra un giocatore, fosse pure un fenomeno, stanno lì a calcolare il payrollo, l'ammortamento, le rate, l'ingaggio, ecc. Assurdo. Ci hanno tolto la gioia infantile nel godere dell'acquisto di un campione. E te lo dice un laureato in Economia eh.

Quando arrivò Sheva o Nesta, ecc. a chi gli fregava di quanto erano costati? A nessuno. C'era solo la gioia e la soddisfazione nel vedere un campione indossare la nostra maglia. C'era solo voglia di andare a festeggiare sotto la sede. Oggi no. Prima si deve fare l'analisi costi-benefici, calcolare lo stramaledetto impatto a bilancio, vedere quanto varia il monte ingaggi, ecc. ecc. solo se questa schifosa analisi finanziaria è positiva si può gioire...l'impatto tecnico del giocatore? La prossima volta (cit.).


----------



## Buciadignho (8 Agosto 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> I commercialisti avevano trovato il loro mondo perfetto.
> Tutti questi soldi hanno fatto crollare le loro certezze.
> 
> Io non ce l'ho col psg perchè spende ma con chi per anni ha fatto credere che servisse e bastasse la gestione perfetta, magari dopo aver stuprato le piccole di turno.
> Una posizione di egemonia insomma imposta.


Parlo per me, anche se assolutamente non mi sento preso di mira visto che un bilancio l’ho visto solo in foto.

Ma dove li tiri fuori i soldi? Chi nel mondo sta spendendo? Se non hai uno stato dietro o una lega che fattura 5 volte tanto la tua come fai? Sempre a lamentarvi ed a tirare fuori "commercialisti" o UEFA, in alternativa chi li tira fuori questi soldi? Ti risulta che oltre ai soliti noti qualcuno sta facendo qualcosa?

In alternativa possiamo fare una colletta, io ci sto eh..


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Parlo per me, anche se assolutamente non mi sento preso di mira visto che un bilancio l’ho visto solo in foto.
> 
> Ma dove li tiri fuori i soldi? Chi nel mondo sta spendendo? Se non hai uno stato dietro o una lega che fattura 5 volte tanto la tua come fai? Sempre a lamentarvi ed a tirare fuori "commercialisti" o UEFA, in alternativa chi li tira fuori questi soldi? Ti risulta che oltre ai soliti noti qualcuno sta facendo qualcosa?
> 
> In alternativa possiamo fare una colletta, io ci sto eh..


Era un discorso un tantino più complesso che non hai capito a pieno.
Ti faccio una domanda che forse può servire a farti capire cosa intendevo e come la penso : chi è più arrogante chi è sfacciatamente ricco e spende da far paura rendendo il suo club forte o chi pretende che il fatturato del club sia importante solo sulla base di uno status quo?
I secondi sono quelli che hanno cannibalizzato le leghe mangiandosi la fetta più grande della torta, lasciando alle piccole le briciole e ingrassandosi sempre più.
Le spagnole sono tra queste.

Bene, io preferisco chi è sfacciatamente ricco perchè se non altro ne viene fuori uno spaccato della vita reale e dell'economia dove abbiamo il ricco che spende e il povero che si adopera per rimediare con le capacità.
Non concepisco che un club possa acquisire una posizione di egemonia come hanno fatto real e barca e come ha fatto la juve. Questo è un sistema , non è calcio.

Nello sport non sempre chi spende vince e comunque chi spende fa girare l'economia perchè fa girare soldi veri che chi incassa può reinvestire.
Chelsea e inter di moratti non hanno vinto per anni nonostante avessero investito tantissimi soldi.

Il calcio e lo sport hanno iniziato a vacillare quando si è creata una forbice incolmabile tra i club dettata non da una potenza economica impari ma da una posizione di egemonia.
Mi riferisco ad esempio al sistema allestito da juve e bayern oppure da come real e barca hanno cannibalizzato la liga.

Non prendiamocela con chi spende, prendiamocela con chi ha tramutato il calcio in azienda dove il piccolo è destinato a restare piccolo e ha come unica funzione quella di partecipare e stare al tavolo per guardare , magari pure stando buono per entrare nel giro di qualche succosa plus-valenza che vale più di un piazzamento buono in campionato.
Le piccole in questo incastro hanno trovato il loro posto nel mondo, tipo le succursali della juve.
Il risultato? Un campionato falso come una banconota da due euro.

Solo in inghilterra si è lavorato a un campionato migliore e i risultati si vedono.

Ci sono modi veri per pareggiare la competizione e rendere il calcio uno sport ma non sono di certo fesserie come il fpf.
Il fpf è stata la stronxata del secolo.

Spero di esser stato chiaro senza generare discussioni interminabili.


Per questi e altri motivi ero e sono per la superlega perchè tra chi fa le cose in modo subdolo e chi ha l'onestà intellettuale di ammettere le proprie intenzioni io preferisco i secondi.
La uefa non fa sport ma lo spaccia per tale, i clubs vorrebbero fare business ma con ammissione di responsabilità e intenti.


----------



## Jino (8 Agosto 2021)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Poi ci si chiede come può competere una squadra italiana con certe squadre, come PSG o di Premier. Io dico quasi impossibile


Bah, dura per carità, ma non impossibile. Il PSG in 10 anni ha perso due, ma forse anche tre titoli. Nonostante tutto, il calcio non si fa con il mercato, con le figurine e basta. Serve costruire una squadra con logica, equilibri, senso di appartenenza...e se il PSG ed il CITY non hanno ancora vinto la coppa campioni nonostante tutto è proprio per questo motivo, un ingrediente essenziale: costruire un gruppo vero...costruire un gruppo di strapagati li per i soldi non ti porta per forza a vincere, anzi.


----------



## sampapot (9 Agosto 2021)

stanno cannibalizzando il nostro campionato...hanno un monte ingaggi spropositato....ma il FPF non esiste più? sono più indebitati di noi e parecchie squadre in Europa hanno debiti tra 500 e 1000 milioni, alcune anche di più...non c'è nessuno che vigila?


----------



## gabri65 (9 Agosto 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Era un discorso un tantino più complesso che non hai capito a pieno.
> Ti faccio una domanda che forse può servire a farti capire cosa intendevo e come la penso : chi è più arrogante chi è sfacciatamente ricco e spende da far paura rendendo il suo club forte o chi pretende che il fatturato del club sia importante solo sulla base di uno status quo?
> I secondi sono quelli che hanno cannibalizzato le leghe mangiandosi la fetta più grande della torta, lasciando alle piccole le briciole e ingrassandosi sempre più.
> Le spagnole sono tra queste.
> ...



Discorso assolutamente condivisibile.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Agosto 2021)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> praticamente solo a noi sti schifosi non hanno dato soldi





mandraghe ha scritto:


> Non capisco perché si deve recriminare se un club spende dei soldi.
> 
> E' sempre stato così: i club calcistici che hanno la pecunia la investono in calciatori. Tralasciando l'Inter di Moratti, la Juve di Agnelli o il Milan di Berlusconi, per restare in tempi recenti, il Real in pochi anni solo con Ronaldo, Kakà, Bale e Modric ha speso circa 320 mln. E stiamo parlando di quasi 10 anni fa.
> 
> ...


Se per voi è normale che non esista una regolamentazione per equilibrare le competizioni ma si lasci tutto così ok..
Un singolo team che si può permettere un monta ingaggi da 570 milioni e fa man bassa di ogni P0 perché può dare ingaggi fuori dal mondo..a me viene lo schifo a vedere ste cose..e non mi si tiri fuori il Milan di berlusconi che era completamente diverso, metà rosa erano giocatori del vivaio un po' come il Barca di guardiola..

Qua pare il mercato di Perez quando prese CR7-Kakà-Xabi Alonso-Benzema...ma sinceramente il PSG sta davvero esagerando..ora è chiaro perché rimasero fuori dalla superlega..avevano già concordato con l'uefa sta libertà di manovra..

Tutti gli sport dove emerge uno squilibrio inaccettabile mettono dei ripari per equilibrare la competizione..il calcio invece no..

Ma un limite ingaggi, almeno per le competizioni UEFA è tanto difficile da mettere??


----------



## Manue (9 Agosto 2021)

Quindi non vale più il concetto che le società di calcio sono aziende che devono avere i bilanci in ordine, 
chi ha più soldi spende.

E speriamo che ci prenda un magnate al più presto...


----------



## danjr (9 Agosto 2021)

Nessuno spende tanto per. Questi stanno facendo solo propaganda politica al loro paese e al mondiale in Qatar, il giorno che se ne vanno se ne vanno anche tutti gli sponsor gonfiati che hanno. Non vorrei mai un proprietario come loro


----------

